# Hammer Recoverite vs GU Recovery vs Whey Protein



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Basically is Hammer worth the extra cost? It's way more pricey then the others. Is just regular Whey protein just as good for post-recovery?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

i like aftermax by optimum and mikes mix


----------



## chuck D (Jun 23, 2010)

If you want to keep it simple, chocolate milk is pretty fantastic. Either way, it's a good idea to get some sugary carbs in quick along with some protein... so just straight whey protein, if it was with nothing else probably won't be sufficient.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

During exercise, you're burning glycogen for fuel and running a deficit (burning more calories than you can eat and absorb per hour). Immediately after you stop exercising, you need to replenish your glycogen stores quickly for recovery. Protein actually hinders this because it slows digestion and therefore the absorption of the carbohydrates you need to replenish glycogen. Only when the glycogen stores are restocked does your body turn its attention to rebuilding. So a good recovery strategy is to load up on simple carbs in the first 30 minutes post-exercise (which can be the sports drink you are consuming on the bike - assuming it doesn't contain protein), _then_ following it with protein.


----------

